# Australia Immigration - significant changes coming up on 1 July 2013



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

There are a number of significant changes coming up on 1 July 2013, and time is running out for people who wish to lodge their visa applications before the changes come in. 

*Below are the summary of the more important Changes: *

*Increase in Visa Application Fees*

New surcharges are due to be implemented on 1 July, which include: 
•Extra fees for additional dependents being included in the application
•Extra fees for paper lodgement of visa applications where there is an electronic lodgement alternative
•Most application fees increase by 3-4% on 1 July, so expect to pay more even if you are not affected by the above changes

*Changes to 457 Visas*

The cost of applying for a 457 visa will increase from $455 to $900 from 1 July 2013 (this is an increase of some 98%). 

Other changes to the 457 program which are likely to commence from 1 July 2013 include: 

•Increase in the minimum salary for 457 (TSMIT) - generally this increases by around 4% so expect the current level of $51,400 to increase to around $54,000.

•Changes to the occupations list for Employer Sponsored Visas (CSOL) - the Minister has already expressed concern about the over-use of certain occupations (eg Program or Project Administrator and Specialist Manager NEC). We could potentially see some occupations removed from the approved list, or possibly modified to restrict applications.

•More occupations will require English language testing.

•Stricter training requirements for approval as a business sponsor

*Changes to Points Tested Skilled Visas*

The Skilled Occupations List is reviewed each year and is generally changed from 1 July. On top of this, we will see the following from 1 July: 

•New State Migration Plans will start coming into effect - as a result, some occupations might no longer be on state lists from 1 July.

•New Occupational Ceilings will come in for the SkillSelect system - as a result, some of the occupations which have already met their ceiling (eg engineering, IT professionals) will become available again.

*Changes to Partner Visas*

It is likely that electronic lodgement of partner visas will be introduced from 1 July 2013. This may speed up processing for e-lodged applications, but those lodging paper applications may face higher application fees.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

is there any changes related to the point system calculation , are they going to complicate it .
is there any changes that will make it much easier ?


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the valuable information,

I have one doubt, when you say additional dependent is that include wife and kid? Do i need to pay 3060$ (+ 3-4% increase) + Additional fees for wife and kid? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

amitso said:


> Thanks for the valuable information,
> 
> I have one doubt, when you say additional dependent is that include wife and kid? Do i need to pay 3060$ (+ 3-4% increase) + Additional fees for wife and kid? :fingerscrossed:



•New Occupational Ceilings will come in for the SkillSelect system - as a result, some of the occupations which have already met their ceiling (eg engineering, IT professionals) will become available again.

Will this mean all occupations in SOL1 will be reset ? 

Dragoman


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Eagarly waiting for July 1st to lodge my application.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

FYI. 

*SOL Release dates in the last 3 years:*

2012 - 14 June 2012
2011 - 06 June 2011
2010 - 17 May 2010

I guess this year's SOL will also be released around 2nd week of June.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

amitso said:


> Thanks for the valuable information,
> 
> I have one doubt, when you say additional dependent is that include wife and kid? Do i need to pay 3060$ (+ 3-4% increase) + Additional fees for wife and kid? :fingerscrossed:


 Yes apart from the normal yearly fee increase there will also be a fee for each applicant


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes apart from the normal yearly fee increase there will also be a fee for each applicant


Trying to avoid fee for each applicant. As you see my signature , is it possible?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Get the application in before the changes. After that, not much you can do about it, pay the fee or dont make an application!


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

_shel said:


> Get the application in before the changes. After that, not much you can do about it, pay the fee or dont make an application!


So it is okay if anyone can lodge application by end of this month. But thats very impossible.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for this group, really helpful..


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Eagarly waiting for July 1st to lodge my application.


Why don't you lodge your application sooner if you have an invite ... Why wait for July 1


----------



## ikm (Jun 4, 2013)

Regarding Payment to DIAC

Dear All, 
I have got an invitation letter but I m stuck in payment of the charges [there is a change in new fee]
I have a credit limit less than 2 lakhs in credit card & through Debit card, transaction of more than 2 lakhs is not allowed (per Banking norms). With the increase in fees how can I pay with single card in one go, can some one please help with their experience.

Note: DIAC does not permit multiple card or multi card payment. NO NEFT, Wire transfer etc etc

Please help...


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

ikm said:


> Regarding Payment to DIAC
> 
> Dear All,
> I have got an invitation letter but I m stuck in payment of the charges [there is a change in new fee]
> ...


Do write to diac and ask them to add other payment mechanisms

check with bank if you can have credit card limit increased temporarily

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## rafael88 (Jul 8, 2013)

ikm said:


> Regarding Payment to DIAC
> 
> Dear All,
> I have got an invitation letter but I m stuck in payment of the charges [there is a change in new fee]
> ...


you can use a virtual card like Neteller or Entropay. Will be more expensive, but will solve the problem.


----------



## suman.cuet (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,
I am newbie here and planning to apply 189 soon. I have assessed my qualification from Engineers Australia. But i have not assessed my skill (work experience is 8 years) from Engrs Australia. Will it be required by DIAC CO later?
Regards/suman


----------

